# First label for first wine



## Drifter379 (Jan 18, 2011)

So I will be bottling my first wine this weekend. Had a friend make a label for me. What do you think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice label. You might want to put a date on it.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 18, 2011)

i like it, but agree with dan.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice - I also agree with Dan - add a date on it.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice label.


----------



## Brian (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool label!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice artwork, like others have said, needs a year. Looks like you could shrink the Drunk Goat down enough to make room for a year. :>


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Label but it definitley needs a bottling date. Does your frien freelance?


----------



## robie (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice. Being able to make a fun label is part of the fun of home wine making.


----------



## millwright01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2011)

Since its his first wine do you really think it needs a date on it? I think this batch is basically D.O.A!!!!!!!! That batch doesnt stand a chance!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Since its his first wine do you really think it needs a date on it? I think this batch is basically D.O.A!!!!!!!! That batch doesnt stand a chance!



Yes, I feel it's more important then any other one. With this being the first you should save at least one bottle of it forever to mark the start of this wonderful hobbie. I have a library with one bottle of everything I made.


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

very cute!!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes, I feel it's more important then any other one. With this being the first you should save at least one bottle of it forever to mark the start of this wonderful hobbie. I have a library with one bottle of everything I made.



I agree here. I'm saving one bottle from every batch I make no matter what. I'm going to have quite the colorful collection of labels and yummy wine once I'm done.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting idea Dan. So are you going to drink those bad boys one day?


----------



## Drifter379 (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't even think about putting a date on it. Didn't figure it would last that long. I'll ask my buddy if he would be willing to make labels for someone else. I'll let you know what he says.


----------

